# How does Mario Sperry compare to others?



## Tardley (Jan 16, 2007)

I saw this on youtube and he looks to be a tough fighter. Does he still fight? Is he also an expert in BJJ or only Vale Tudo?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 16, 2007)

Vale Tudo is one venue for competition for guys with BJJ knowledge. Mario is a BJJ-er who, for many years, had a reputation for a mount nobody could escape. Either in competition, or just training on the mat. Long thigh bones made it tough to slip out from under him or tip him over (think "kick-stand"), and he was excellent at shifting his weight distribution in the mount to peel away your escape attempts before returning to his zen.

D.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 18, 2007)

Tardley said:


> I saw this on youtube and he looks to be a tough fighter. Does he still fight? Is he also an expert in BJJ or only Vale Tudo?


 
Mario Sperry fights very rarely these days.  However he is the trainer and teacher of one of the most successful MMA teams out there (Brazilian Top Team) and has definitely put his time in.  He also has some of the best and highest rated tapes/DVD's out there on Sport Jiu Jitsu, Vale Tudo and Submission Grappling.  Quick Run down of some of his accomplishments.

--Multiple time Abu Dhabi Submission Grappling Champion with no points scored on him for years (I think the first three years he competed there)

--European UFC Champion along with other Vale Tudo Championships

--Multiple time *World BJJ Champion*

--*Submitted Royler Gracie* in BJJ Competition

--Top Trainer for Brazilian Top Team (Look them up, they are impressive)
Antonio Rodrigo Noguiera (Former Pride HW Champ), Murilo Bustamante (Former UFC MW Champ) , Paulo Filho, Ricardo Arona (Former Rings Champ), etc.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 18, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Mario Sperry fights very rarely these days.  However he is the trainer and teacher of one of the most successful MMA teams out there (Brazilian Top Team) and has definitely put his time in.  He also has some of the best and highest rated tapes/DVD's out there on Sport Jiu Jitsu, Vale Tudo and Submission Grappling.  Quick Run down of some of his accomplishments.
> 
> --Multiple time Abu Dhabi Submission Grappling Champion with no points scored on him for years (I think the first three years he competed there)
> 
> ...



Don't forget about lil Nog!


----------

